

Kaggle - Improving data analysis algorithms by running Netflix-style contests - coderdude
http://www.kaggle.com/

======
lacker
Is this pronounced the same as Kegel?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kegel_exercise>

------
FredSource
This is a great idea -- can't wait for the next competition (I'm ready to
demonstrate myself)

~~~
srean
Do read the fine print though. Usually you sign away all rights to your
algorithm and source code. You might be OK with it, but just be aware of what
you sign and for what kind of compensation (not necessarily monetary).

